# Oakland (CA) Animal Shelter has 36 Rabbits! Profiles!



## AnneM (Feb 3, 2009)

Oakland Animal Shelter (Oakland, CA) has 36 rabbits looking for loving, indoor homes! We have all different kinds of rabbits, and we also do bunny dating on the weekends, for those who have a lonely single bunny. Here is our craigslist post: http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pet/1009101502.html 

We just got 7 rabbits in the night-drop last night, so those ones have not yet been added to our craigslist post. If you click on a rabbit's photo, it will take you to a page with a profile, photos, and even a video of the rabbit!


----------



## naturestee (Feb 3, 2009)

Hm, the link doesn't work.

I hope you can find homes for all of them! The shelter here has finally had a few more rabbit adoptions, thank goodness. We've had a lot more than normal all fall/winter.

*adoption vibes*


----------



## AnneM (Feb 3, 2009)

Let's try the link again: http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pet/1009101502.html

Our shelter is fantastic - they haven't euthanized an adult rabbit since the start of the rabbit program 4 years ago.

We had a great weekend for adoptions - 6 were adopted - but of course, 7 came in last night, so we are keeping busy! We have had more rabbits than normal since last spring - it has been a challenging year, but a rewarding one with all the rabbits we have been able to find homes for!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope they find homes. Some of the snapshots make you wanna reach out and stroke their foreheads. Does anyone get a dry lump in their throat looking at all the pics and reading the descriptions?? 

... What is the night-drop? 

It's fantastic to know your shelter hasn't had to euthanize in 4 years. Sending vibes for the unwanted rabbits to find a spot in a forever-loving home.


----------



## AnneM (Feb 3, 2009)

The night-drop is a way for people to surrender their animals after hours - there are 6 drop boxes with doors on the outside of the building (but the boxes themselves are inside the building, so are heated). The boxes lock on the outside when you close the animal inside. Nearly every day, all the boxes are full by the morning (usually mostly dogs and cats) when the Animal Control Officers get to the shelter. We don't get any history on these animals, unlike when people surrender the animals during the shelter's open hours - when we get 7 rabbits in the night drop it feels a little bit like the stork. =) When the night drop boxes are full, sometimes desperate people will just abandon animals in cardboard boxes on the ground outside - it is so important that we have them.

Keep the adoption vibes coming! We have so many cute rabbits... Yesterday, a family saw the photo and video of our 11 pound big white girl Crystal, drove an hour to come and meet her, didn't even get tempted by the lops, and fell in love and took her home! It's amazing how you can really get hooked by a photo or a video...


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm glad your shelter has that option although it's a tough way for an animal to be dropped off. But, still a thousand times more positive in a protected drop box vs. an outside the door scenario. One time in my volunteer years at the shelter an employee saw a small box by a car tire in the parking lot, around the holidays. Winter. Two rabbits inside. Left outside. They didn't get an adoption chance, sad to say. But the two didn't freeze outside -- or be painfully killed (or abandoned) either.

Thanks for answering, and thanks for the great success story on visual encouragement through pics and videos. 

Just adds MounTains of cheer inkbouce: to all who find forever-loving homes, from the hundreds who are available. Hundreds who never get that chance.

Happy Dances for big 11-pound Crystal. Big white buns can steal your heart. :hearts


----------



## AnneM (Feb 4, 2009)

Here's the new post with photos of the 6 boys that came in last week - we haven't gotten the new 7 from this week up yet.
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pet/1019504082.html


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 15, 2009)

What is the follow-up on the new 7 who came in, or the existing buns at the shelter?

With the colored-egg season right around the corner, it gets scarey thinking about the impulse buys, resulting surrenders -- once hormones kick in and folks aren't aware of rabbit personalities and habits.

_________________

Never has there been, and never again / Will there be another you
Fashioned by God's hand, and perfectly planned / To be just who you are ~
(Songwriter: Steven Curtis Chapman)


----------



## AnneM (Feb 15, 2009)

We had 6 adoptions on Valentines Day (yesterday), our record for the year. I lost one of my rabbits last month - kidney failure - and today we adopted one of the long-term rabbits (white with pink eyes - always there the longest), who had been at the shelter since July 2008, to be friends to our two bunnies. And, today we had another pair that are spoken for, and will go home on Saturday. From the last 7, two have already been adopted. With the two that will go home on Saturday, we will be down to 22!! 7 pairs, one trio (one can be bonded out), and 5 singles. It has been an amazing couple weeks!


----------

